
GoblinCore-64: Scalable, open architecture for data intensive HPC - ingve
https://ttu-ir.tdl.org/ttu-ir/bitstream/handle/2346/72633/LEIDEL-DISSERTATION-2017.pdf?sequence=1&isAllowed=y
======
sitkack
Another win for RISC-V, exactly what it was for, an open platform for anyone
to innovate on processor design.

------
geezerjay
Can anyone tell what's the likelihood of anyone implementing a HPC system
based on this work? It looks very good on paper but anything can be made to
look good on paper.

